# ISDN-Flatrate



## myplex (2. April 2004)

Ich suche eine günsige und gute ISDN-Flatrate, weil bei uns kein DSL verfügbar ist. Es geht mir eigentlich um die Flatrate nicht um die geschwindigkeit !
Es sollte günstig sein !    Es soll auch im Netzwerk freigebbar sein ! ( AGB ist mir egal)

Schon mal im voraus danke
MfG
MyPleX


----------



## gothic ghost (5. April 2004)

*Flaterate*

hi,
hier ist vielleicht was dabei


----------



## Delphi Star (5. April 2004)

ISDN-Flatrates gibst nicht


----------



## Sway (7. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Delphi Star _
> *ISDN-Flatrates gibst nicht *



Falsch Eine Bundesweite ISDN Flatrate gibts nicht (mehr). Einige (sehr) wenige Lokale Anbieter haben sowas aber noch um Angebot. Wenn es bei dir einen Regionalen Anbieter gibt, frag nach.



[NACHTRAG]
Wie wäre es mit SkyDSL? Strato hat doch was und noch 1-2 weitere Firmen. Ich weiss jetzt nur nicht, wie das mit dem Upstream genau geht. Meisst brauchst du da ja weiterhin dein ISDN


----------



## myplex (7. April 2004)

Ich wohne in der Nähe von Trier ! Hab keinen Regionalen Anbieter gefunden !


----------



## Robert Steichele (25. April 2004)

Kann dir Arcor empfehlen, die haben eine gute ISDN-Flatrate


----------



## Arne Buchwald (25. April 2004)

Arcor ist jedoch in den ländlichen Gegenden so gut wie gar nicht verfügbar.


----------



## EzEKIEL (26. April 2004)

*geht mir genau so....*

Hallo Leute!

Mir gehts so ähnlich wie myplex. Ich wohne auch nicht weit von ihm weg. Wohne im Saarland, Vorwahlbereich 06834.
Bei mir ist leider auch kein DSL verfügbar, weil unser kompletter Ort über Glasfaserleitung geschaltet ist.
Wenn jemand isdn flatrates kennt, die bei mir auch verfügbar sind, bitte melden!

Danke im Voraus!


mfg
EzEKIEL


----------



## Erpel (26. April 2004)

Schonmal hier versucht? http://www.teltarif.de/i/flatregio.html


----------



## Krypthonas (2. Mai 2004)

Im Endeffekt stimmt es aber.
Die Analog/ISDN - Flatrates sind ausgestorben.
Angeblich kann es sich die RegTp nicht mehr leisten.

Wenn es Flatrates gibt dann entweder stark Regionabhängig. Meistens auch mit einen Volumentarif wo kurz nach Überschreitung kräftig drauf geschlagen wird.

Unter www.kein-dsl.de findet man vielleicht die eine oder andere Möglichkeit doch noch DSL zu bekommen.

Jedoch wird hier am meisten die Telekom Tochter T-Com _auf die Schippe_ genommen. 
_Worauf warten Sie noch? *Auf DSL!*_

In diesem Sinne

Ein *ISDN* User


----------

